# Semi-auto 22-250



## biggamehunter69

does anyone know of a good, accurate semi-auto 22-250?


----------



## jimbob357

I don't recall any major gun maker ever making a .22-250 semi auto.. 
ANYBODY ELSE KNOW?


----------



## Longshot

No, I can't think of one in 22-250. DPMS just came out with a new AR15 in 204 and two new models in 260 Rem. If you really must have a semi-auto I would check out the DPMS 204 or one of the 223's. Looks like a fun rig.


----------



## Remington 7400

Browning offers their BAR in .243, Remington offers the 7400 in .243. Both should do the job. Don't know of anyone who chamners a semi in .22-250. But you could probably get a gunsmith to rebarrel a BAR to .22-250.


----------



## People

I did a quick look for AR-10s in 22-250 and did not find one. I am thinking your options are pretty slim. You may be able to build one and have a gunsmith fit a 22-250 bbl to an upper. I read about someone that had done that on the Armalite message board and he was having problems with it cycling. I am sure he was having problems with what powders can he use to keep pressures down and still have enough power to work the action. He also said that he could only put a few rds in the mag.

Steven Hawkings was the only man to outsmart Chuck Norris, he got what he deserved.


----------



## p67

Or you could just get a BAR in 22-250
http://www.chuckhawks.com/bar.htm

They only made them for a short while apparently. I have never seen one.


----------



## Jaybic

I actually contacted DPMS to see if they could make me one seeing that the .243 that they make has the same bolt...ect...ect and they told me that for some reason it was quite tricky for that caliber. I had to do with the gas tube and preasures and getting it all to work correctly.

I thought(mistakenly I guess) that you could simply get a .243 upper and have it rebarreled in 22.250 and be all set but according to DPMS its not the first time they have been asked and its apparently much more complex that one would think.

He ended the converstions with a "maybe in the future" comment but I bet if enough guys asked they'd start trying to figure it out.

They better do it soon before they are all in the unemployment line.

Jaybic


----------



## People

I was thinking about this you would have to go with a larger gas system with an adjustable block so you could turn it down so it would work correctly.


----------



## Jaybic

You would think but thats what they told me. Maybe its too high a chamber pressure type round or something. I dont know.

Anyway, to me that would be the ultimate coyote rifle. Plenty of horsepower for distant shots as compared to a .223 and speedy follow ups for multiple dogs coming in on a platform that can be readily modified and is extremely accurate.

Why would they not build one? I will be first in line when they do.

Jaybic


----------



## Savage260

This question was brought up on the DPMS forum also. There must be a good number of people asking about a 22-250. The reply from the DPMS people was as of right now a 22-250 is not in the plans. I told them I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## d_handley00

no one makes one, i have been looking for someone for three years and when and if they do i will be the first one to have on. i work at a gun shop and i talk to our bushmaster reps all the time trying to push the subject but they never get back to me, stupid 223 fans.


----------



## dtblhr

I've been looking for a semi-auto 22-250 and stumbled upon some dialog from back in 2006-2008 on this topic. Does anyone know if a semi-auto 22-250 has been produced?


----------



## Centerfire

The 22-250 has too high of an operating pressure for most semi-automatic rifles - the manufacturers tend to stay away from autos in cartridges that generate over 60,000 psi. The 300 win mag seems to be the exception


----------



## Mark D

seems to me, and I sure could be wrong but it seems to me that the BAR was in the catalog for a year or so as a 22/250? But not sure if they ever made them. They did make a BLR in 22/250 for a while I do know.

Mark D


----------



## coyote_buster

get a semi auto .204, seems like the flight chracteristics of a 22 250 just with a 40 grain bullet


----------



## Goose Bandit

.204 is just not the same, their sales pitch sounds good, but not as good imo!!!!


----------



## p51wingman

Olympic Arms makes a UMAR (which is an AR-15) chambered for 22.250. They just released it so I haven't heard of anyone who has tested it!! But it is a start!!! Hope this helps


----------



## p51wingman

People said:


> I did a quick look for AR-10s in 22-250 and did not find one. I am thinking your options are pretty slim. You may be able to build one and have a gunsmith fit a 22-250 bbl to an upper. I read about someone that had done that on the Armalite message board and he was having problems with it cycling. I am sure he was having problems with what powders can he use to keep pressures down and still have enough power to work the action. He also said that he could only put a few rds in the mag.
> 
> Steven Hawkings was the only man to outsmart Chuck Norris, he got what he deserved.


Olymic Arms makes the UMAR in 22.250 semi auto


----------



## People

Yes they do but only for about a month or so. Back then no one really made one. I wonder how they overcame the gas issue.

Two wrongs don't make a right. Unless you're Chuck Norris. Then two wrongs make a roundhouse kick to the face.


----------



## coyote_buster

is moreless the same deal as 22 mags...they dont make em cause they dont work


----------



## Centerfire

Marlin and H&K both made semi-auto 22 magnums
I have the Marlin it works fine


----------



## Ron Gilmore

coyote_buster said:


> is moreless the same deal as 22 mags...they dont make em cause they dont work


As stated both Marlin and H&K make them as does Ruger. All have positive reviews and having been around each of them as well, I can say first hand they work!

Now you might have been thinking of the 17hmr!


----------



## coyote_buster

my bad, when i got mine last fall they said i wouldnt get one easy, they only had one real old one


----------

